# Anwendungen sind größtes Risiko für Windows-PCs



## Newsfeed (12 Juli 2010)

Laut einer Studie sind es in erster Linie die installierten Anwendungen, die Hackern eine Angriffsfläche bieten. Da es keine zentrale Update-Verwaltung gibt, schlummern auf vielen PCs längst veraltete und somit oft anfällige Programmversionen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

